# Speicheroptimierung



## Soccertrash (20. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne kurze Frage zur Speicheroptimierung von Javaprogrammen. Hab mir nen kleinen Client für ne Community Seite geschrieben, der nur als TraySymbol + Kontextmenü läuft. Außerdem läuft noch ein UpdateThread, der alle 20 Sec losräubert.
Leider verbraucht er mit 20-30 MB Speicher doch schon einiges. Deshalb möchte ich Stellen im Code suchen, die man evtl. noch optimieren könnte. Gibts für Eclipse vielleicht ein Plugin, mit dem man nachschauen kann, wann und wo wieviel Speicher alloziert wird? Oder gibts ein anderes externes tool? 
Danke für eure Antworten.

mfg


----------



## maki (20. Apr 2008)

Mal unabhängig von den Profilern (zB Eclipse TPTP), hast du bedacht, das die VM normalerweise 64Mbyte zur Verfügung bekommt, egal wie groß dein Programm ist?


----------



## Marco13 (20. Apr 2008)

maki hat recht: DIe JVM wird sich die zugesicherten 64 MB nehmen, wenn sie sie braucht, und erst weider freigeben, wenn sie will (und kann :wink: ) aber wenn dich interessiert, was die JVM gerade mit dem Speicher macht, kannst du dir mal http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/Programming/HPROF.html ansehen (es gibt aber auch SEHR viel komfortablrere (aber meistens konstenpflichtige) Tools dafür!)


----------

